# replacing House Alarm battery?



## bofarr01 (14 Dec 2004)

Hi,
   Our house alarm is displaying "Low battery" - the alarm company have graciously agreed to come sort it out 'whenever they're free'! Rather than wait for them, I'd like to fix it myself - is this advisable? If so, questions:

Where exactly is the battery located? 
What kind of battery is it?
Is it straightforward to do?

thanks,
B


----------



## stobear (14 Dec 2004)

My parents alarm system consists of a control box, where the battery is housed, control box could be in the hotpress, downstairs WC etc. its probably spring loaded, so if you remove the cover it will sound (tamper), battery is easily removed, and www.eurobatteries.com do a good deal once you know the type you need.


----------



## sueellen (15 Dec 2004)

Is it possible for you to search 'Google' and get a copy of the instruction book for your alarm.  This might give you the details/instructions re. replacing the the battery.


----------



## rogermure (18 Dec 2004)

You may have two batteries one in the control panel and one in the outside bell box.
To replace open cover of whichever box make a note of battery details they are written on the side of the battery
bring details to Security shop , or electronic parts store { Maplin,Radionics or Peats) 
Replace battery.

There is no need to turn off the mains power while changing the battery.If you do switch off the power your alarm may lose its memory and will have to be reprogrammed? 

Be careful with the old battery and treat it as you would a used car battery and put some tape over the terminals to protect it from short circuit.

roger


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2004)

*There is no need to turn off the mains power while changing the battery.If you do switch off the power your alarm may lose its memory and will have to be reprogrammed?*

Are you sure about that? I am concerned by the trailing question mark and would be very wary of telling anybody to tinker with an electrical system without first isolating it. I have no experience of DIY maintenance of alarm systems so I can't advise here but when it comes to electricity it makes sense to err on the side of caution! If in doubt get an expert to sort it out.


----------



## Ocras (20 Dec 2004)

Clubman is correct in his erring on the side of caution.

However, for the standard recent (Aritech etc.) kits, it is safe enough to work on them "live", once you avoid the three wires and fused terminals coming in. These are usually coloured brown, blue and yellow/green. After these, the voltage is dropped to 12, 24 or 48 volts (safe ranges).

Your alarm will activate once you remove the lid, so have everything prepared to replace the battery. Remember to get the polarity (+ and -) correct.


----------



## rogermure (20 Dec 2004)

Clubman you are correct there are some risks involved.
1. there will be live connections in the panel and should be avoided
2. if you disconnect the power you will most likely loose memory in the panel and have to call the expert to reprogram the unit.
3. you may not have insurance if you go the DIY route or if somebody forgets to switch the alarm on when you are burgled.

I should have a breathalyser fitted to my keyboard.

Regards
Roger


----------



## sunnyday (20 Dec 2004)

> if you disconnect the power you will most likely loose memory in the panel and have to call the expert to reprogram the unit.


The data should be stored on an EEPROM and so will not be lost in the event of total power failure.


----------

